# Kliché Mini Static



## DrVon (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi I just finished my Kliché Mini build and no matter if the pedal is on or bypassed all I get is static. Any starting tips? I have done quite a few builds but never came across this issue. Everything look soldered correctly. Only think I could think of is a bad stomp switch. Any thoughts on where to start?


----------



## DrVon (Nov 9, 2019)

Just wanted to upload some pictures. I bypassed the foot switch and the same issue occurs. I swapped out my charge pump and that didn't resolve it. I left my multimeter at work so that doesn't help. Nothing appears to be touching. 





__





						0 new items by Ryan Carlson
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 9, 2019)

DrVon said:


> Just wanted to upload some pictures. I bypassed the foot switch and the same issue occurs. I swapped out my charge pump and that didn't resolve it. I left my multimeter at work so that doesn't help. Nothing appears to be touching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there static when it is in the enclosure?


----------



## DrVon (Nov 9, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Is there static when it is in the enclosure?


 
Inside or outside the enclosure same results.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2019)

This board is buffered bypass, so if there is something wrong with the power or Vref, it can kill the buffer stage (IC1.1).  When you get your DMM, check the voltages on all 8 pins of IC1.  Pins 1-3 & 5-7 should all be close to 4.5V.  4 should be zero and 8 should be 9V.  Do you have an audio probe?  Can you better describe "static"?  Is it hissing, popping, buzzing, or ???


----------



## DrVon (Nov 10, 2019)

So hissing / buzzing would be a better description effect on and off. My IC readings are as follows

IC1 TL072
pin 1 = 9.6
pin 2 = 9.6
pin 3 = 6.4
pin 4 = 0
pin 5 = 9.56
pin 6 = 9.4
pin 7 = 9.1
pin 8 = 9.64

IC2 TL072
pin 1 = 9.7
pin 2 = 9.7
pin 3 = 9.5
pin 4 = -9.3
pin 5 = 9.56
pin 6 = 9.59
pin 7 = 9.45
pin 8 = 17.6

IC3 TC1044
pin 1 = 9.64
pin 2 = 5.71
pin 3 = 0
pin 4 = -3.78
pin 5 = -9.26
pin 6 = 4.84
pin 7 = 6.34
pin 8 = 9.64


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks like Vref is messed up.  We can't read any of the resistors because they're standing up.  Recheck R25 & R26, because at least one of them is wrong or not soldered properly.  You'll know you've fixed it when IC2-3 and IC2-5 are both approx. 4.8V.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 10, 2019)

DrVon said:


> Just wanted to upload some pictures. I bypassed the foot switch and the same issue occurs. I swapped out my charge pump and that didn't resolve it. I left my multimeter at work so that doesn't help. Nothing appears to be touching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lug 3 on the Volume pot is not Soldered good also.


----------



## DrVon (Nov 11, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks like Vref is messed up.  We can't read any of the resistors because they're standing up.  Recheck R25 & R26, because at least one of them is wrong or not soldered properly.  You'll know you've fixed it when IC2-3 and IC2-5 are both approx. 4.8V.


You're the man. Thank you. That was the trick I wouldn't have figured that out. Now I can add that opamp troubleshoot to my hat.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 11, 2019)

DrVon said:


> You're the man. Thank you. That was the trick I wouldn't have figured that out. Now I can add that opamp troubleshoot to my hat.


Don't leave us in Suspense !!!, Wrong Value Resistors or Dry Joints?


----------



## DrVon (Nov 11, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Don't leave us in Suspense !!!, Wrong Value Resistors or Dry Joints?


Sorry. It must have been dry joints. I re soldered them and all was well. 









						New item by Ryan Carlson
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 13, 2019)

That is some fine artwork.  I like how you incorporated the "V" into the helmet design.


----------



## DrVon (Nov 13, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That is some fine artwork.  I like how you incorporated the "V" into the helmet design.


Thanks. I use Google Drawings it's pretty easy and convenient. I also do automated controls with HMI's for work so that helps with the graphics. 

My other theme was the Archer logo from the TV show but went with the Viking.


----------

